# Hans is now Bionic



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

At last, its done, he rang me at 1.30 very drunk, no complications, he is in his room.
I will visit him tomorrow in the Navajo :grin2: I have had the heater on low since yesterday to warm it up slowly.
Just hope the anaesthetic hasn't upset him like it did me then maybe he won't have to stay in hospital as long as I did.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good luck Milly and Hans! Do they give you Scotch in Germany then instead of anesthetic? Book me in!! I'll have two knees


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They supplied me with red wine in the French hospital with dinner day before my opp.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> They supplied me with red wine in the French hospital with dinner day before my opp.
> 
> Ray.


Are you bionic as well Ray?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Jan, glad he's finally got sorted enough to get sorted.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Are you bionic as well Ray?


No Jan, just mesh hernia job about 10 years ago. Prue has a 5/8th whitworth bolt in one toe though and could have had wine in hospital.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> No Jan, just mesh hernia job about 10 years ago. Prue has a 5/8th whitworth bolt in one toe though and could have had wine in hospital.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, now thats something else he needs as his seems to be getting bigger, next he'll be rushed into hospital with a strangulated hernia.:frown2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had eye surgery four times now and each time been admitted for half a day..... no wine in fact not a lot of food (one bread roll + piece of "cheese" + orange juice and sugared yoghurt......) and not even allowed a drink of WATER until the nurse had cleared it with the Doctor more than thrre HOURS after the surgery and my return to the ward....

Sadly nurses in France do not seem to have been given the trust that they have correctly in the UK - they are still trolley maids with no brain and not allowed to think for themselves or the patient......

In that respect the nursing staff in the UK is infinitely better - sadly also a British nursing qualification is NOT recognised in France (perhaps because they would know too much and cause insurrection amongst the other nurses once they realised how little they are trusted by the system......

Oh yes and two of the surgeries only used local anaesthetic...... so I not even been rendered unconscious - ut it's OK 'cos I couldn't understand what they were saying.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder about that Dave.
We can't speak highly enough about the total treatment in the 'PolyClinic' in Cherbourg. Doctors, nurses and auxiliaries have all been faultless.
Luckily we personally haven't needed extreme surgery but we would be happy to put our bodies in the care of local hospitals. Dunno about my GP though.

Ray.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

And ups a daisy! Get well soon,


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear all is going well with Hans. Will you be able to keep up with your new Bionic man?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Trusting that he is recovering from the op. Jan and that the anaesthetic has not been too bad.

After Joyce's heart op. in March of last year it knocked her out of sorts for well over a month, she lost her taste buds and would only eat eggs & cheese on toast. *(I used to think that she might be pregnant)?*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He just called me and sounds very awake, but like Joyce and me he cannot face food yet, one bite of a roll this morning and he couldn´t eat it.
I am now putting a few things in the Navajo and Motley and I will be off, stopping at least one night in the hospital car park.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

I am glad Hans is OK. Give him our best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Geoff and Basia.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan

6 million dollar woman go's to collect 6 millon dollar man
they can rebuild you

Ian


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Jan - hopefully he'll be on his feet very soon.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I'm home*

The invalid can't do much yet, cannot get out of bed without assistance which he hates, having to ask anyone to help him is against his religion normally, but as he _has_ to rely on them that makes him grumpy.
The reason I'm home :-
Silly woman that I am, in the rush getting the van ready this morning I forgot about me, I normally have BP tablets in the morning, forgot all about them and didn't put any in the van so had come home.
Just as well, I will have a rest day tomorrow and pay attention to Motley who was by himself a long while today. When I go on Sunday he'll be getting about a bit on his own.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It will be fine girl

I’m remembering that Albert was to die in six months

Can see the young doctor

Standing slouched against the door 

Saying, well you don’t want the time you’ve got left to be spent in hospital 

So we don’t do any tests 

Oh you will I said, albert was shocked into silence 

Go and tell the consultant we want tests I said 

Tell him now 

And he did 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jan, are you allowed to stay all night in the hospital car park?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Jan, are you allowed to stay all night in the hospital car park?


Its not really the hospital car park, but its adjacent, during the day restricted to 2 hours between 900-1600 after that as long as you like. I stayed there for 3 nights when Hans was in for one of his heart stents a couple of years back.
There is a special enclosed dog walking area there as well supplying poo bags and a bin, lovely in the summer, all grass, but now the grass is walked off and if it hadn't been frozen underfoot very mucky.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lucky you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Lucky you!


As far as Motley is concerned yes, but humans have to climb a steep incline to get to the hospital.
If you can see the google earth picture there is a little car park top left, then a helipad and car park, then a big green area of just grass. The green area is the incline from car park to hospital and its all new :serious: so every patient with problems has to be dropped off at the door and the car driven to the car park, as long as it has different driver of course, I don't know what people do who have to drive themselves. The parking just outside the door is for drop off and pick up only with 30 min restriction.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, the things we do for out dogs  We tend to use buses, when we are fit enough, as they take you right to the main entrance of our regional hospital.
When Chris goes to The Royal Papworth on Monday we will have to drive. I couldn't believe that there is no easy public transport links to this major national hospital. If you can get to Huntingdon then there is a bus service. If my licence hasn't come through by the time Chris is admitted then we will be reliant on the help of friends. Not ideal  We would much rather be independent if we can. We think, though, that he may be eligible for Hospital Transport but will investigate that at a later date if my licence does not come through. One of the trials of living in a rural area


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your no where near rural as us Pat, I have no idea how we would get there without a car.
No trouble getting the patient in and out of hospital though, red cross and other licensed taxi firms are well used.
Each time Hans has been he's been taken and returned with red cross transport, our health service pays.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Todays visit*

He is walking around the room and to the bathroom with a frame, he doesn't feel safe with the sticks especially as he has the other encumbrance, the catheter.
He's had a blood transfusion today because he is low on haemoglobin (as I was if you remember) its more important to help him because of his age and heart condition I guess.
He hopes he will be well enough to come home on Tuesday, but we will see, no good coming home too soon.

He thanks you all for your good wishes.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Jan. That's good about the frame - I don't know how people in such a situation manage with just sticks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d also feel safer with a frame Jan

My hand joints are not so good, ( none of my joints are that good anymore )

A frame would spread the pressure 

He’ll be home soon, and running around minus sticks or frame 

In time for spring 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When Chris was on a frame, and then sticks, after his double knee replacement, we used a bag, tied to the frame to transport a flask of hot drinks for him when I was not there to wait on him. It made a huge difference to him to be able to make a drink and take it back to his chair. Of course he could also carry other bits and pieces but it was access to hot drinks that made life more bearable. 


How is Mutley with fetching? I am going to train the next dog to fetch things like glasses and the phone. You never know when you might need a bit of help


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> How is Mutley with fetching? I am going to train the next dog to fetch things like glasses and the phone. You never know when you might need a bit of help


He fetches all the time Pat, his ball, puts it into the hand so I imagine if we spent time we could teach him to fetch all sorts of things. He is a very clever little dog, to be honest we don't do him justice, with younger energetic people there would be no end to what he could be taught.

I have just had a phone call to say he has walked without any support at all, just the physiotherapist walking beside him carrying his bag  it didn't have anything in to drink though. She spent the usual 5 minutes with him just as she did with me.
Tomorrow he wants me to take HIS walking stick, a wooden one he made himself and has used here when he's been unsteady on his feet.
Tomorrow he will do stairs, thats what I did on my last morning so who knows.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Today was my last visit*

I'm getting too old for all this rushing about.

Although he is still very tired, sleeping through most of the day and night, he is walking quite a lot further than I could at this stage.
His tiredness I think is also due to boredom as well as the anaesthetic, at home if he cannot busy himself he'll fall asleep coz he's bored.
We`ll see what they find in the morning, if the wound is dry he will come home probably on Thursday.

It kept trying to snow all afternoon, I was worried it would snow a lot because we don't have M&S tyres , but thank goodness it was only a few flakes.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> .............
> at home if he cannot busy himself he'll fall asleep coz he's bored......... .


That's exactly what I do. Mrs HS tells me it's bad manners. Every evening she falls asleep in front of the telly. Apparently that's OK, and it's bad manner of me to wake her up.

A husbands place is definitely in the wrong.

:frown2:

Looking forward to hearing that Hans is safely home again.

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> That's exactly what I do. Mrs HS tells me it's bad manners. Every evening she falls asleep in front of the telly. Apparently that's OK, and it's bad manner of me to wake her up.
> 
> A husbands place is definitely in the wrong.
> :frown2: Looking forward to hearing that Hans is safely home again.
> .


Nail head on hit.!!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Good news*

He is coming home today so`s he can fall asleep in a nice comfy chair.
The week before he went into hospital he put casters on 3 armchairs which brought them up to a good height for people with artificial hip joints to sit in,:grin2: he had already done my favourite armchair last November.

The surgeon wanted to keep him until Friday for the sake of changing the plaster!!!!
He said he could change the plaster, meaning me of course, failing that our GP´s nurse is good at that sort of thing, Hans said.
An x-ray first, then the report has to be written which will probably take half the day because that can't be done until the doctors round has finished then it will be lunch time or coffee or cigarette time you bet.
The hospital transport will bring him home, so thats another waits, I will see him when he gets here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Nail head on hit.!!!!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Never subscribed to that one at all, twice married to prove it, we are equals.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear things are progressing towards a speedy discharge, Jan. Some of us process anaesthetic much more slowly than others. Age plays a part too  A nurse once told me that she goes into hibernation mode after surgery. Probably not a bad thing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans is home. I need to feed him up, but he doesn't want to eat, just as I was when I came home in November.
Once he gets the smell and taste of the hospital out of his system he'll be alright, I hope.
He is just happy to be in his own chair in his own surroundings.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely delighted that he's home again. Please give him my best wishes.

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic. (I bet he will agree with me that having your own toilet is a huge bonus too!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your right there Pat AND the loo at home is a nice tall invalid toilet, its always funny sitting on normal height toilet.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Invalid toilet no good for me, I would need a ladder


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've 1 of those too - it can be a bit of a shock using a normal one if you forget!

Glad to hear Hans is back home, and hopefully back to himself very soon.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Great to hear that Hans is now back at home with all his comforts, wish him well forms Jan.

Drew


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good to hear your news Jan. Wishing Hans well soon!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*He's having another ride in an ambulance*

Until lunch time he was making progress he thought, then suddenly while sitting in the armchair the artificial joint area became very painful so he went to bed.
It didn't improve so he called the emergency doctor thinking he would come and give him a pain killing jab, but the doctor told him to call the ambulance as the joint may have dislocated itself and the only way to tell is x-ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It does happen Jan 

Sit tight girl 

They will put it back if it’s dislocated 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Jan. Let's hope it's sorted out quickly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cor blimey Jan, you two are certainly having more than your share of problems. I hope they get him sorted out but you must be worried sick. Keep us informed please and pass on all our regards.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

No point telling you not to worry but hopefully they'll get him fixed up soon.

Are you sure he really didn't like the food the last time ?  ;-)

Terry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best wishes to Jan and hope he recovers soon.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s all rather hard to believe. Hans rang the emergency doctor late this afternoon, he told him to ring the ambulance, they would take him to the hospital where an x-ray would be done and if all was well the ambulance would bring him home.
An Orthopaedic doctor examined him, no x-ray, announced him to be as good as could be expected at this stage and said he had probably over done the walking around the house. It was not the hospital he had the operation in, this one is only 15 km away, but Hans had the feeling that if something was wrong they didn't want to put it right, but also because nobody was there to do an x-ray. To top it all, they would not arrange to have him brought home he had to ring me or failing that I guess, a taxi. I fetched him in the Navajo, easier for him to get in than the forester.
Hopefully he will be better tomorrow or I will have to take him the 55 km to Schwedt and I am getting tired. :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jan, how awful for you both. Twenty years ago you would have just coped but it all gets too much at our age. Can't you just give it a yank?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not read this thread for a few days Jan, so sorry to read the last few posts, I hope by this morning things have improved a bit, keep strong Gerty.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Just caught up with the set-back Hans has suffered. I am sorry he is in such pain.

The visit to that hospital did not sound very reassuring. How is Hans this morning?

Now the weekend is over maybe you can get contact and advice from the surgeon.

I hope they sort him out soon and successfully.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a difference a ride in an ambulance then the Navajo on our bumpy roads can do :laugh:
I'm not joking either, when I picked him up he said the pain had already started to subside, by the time we got home even more so. This morning not a lot of discomfort at all, but of course very stiff and difficult to move about.
He is oops was sleeping in a chair next to the window so can look out at our beloved view.
Now I have to persuade him to eat, he was 92 kg and is now 86kg. 
Thank you all for listening to me, it helps a lot.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good to hear the pain is subsiding, perhaps he has been overdoing it.

Maybe tie him to the chair whist he's sleeping. :-D

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We always listen to you Gerty, usually laughing with you, but this is no laughing matter, give the old fart our best wishes


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We always listen to you Gerty, usually laughing with you, but this is no laughing matter, give the old fart our best wishes


He says your close, decrepit old fart is the real term. :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Great news Jan, thank you for the update.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We always listen to you Gerty, usually laughing with you, but this is no laughing matter, give the old fart our best wishes


Those are my thoughts exactly.

He's a kind, polite man, and I don't like the thought of him being in some pain.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Those are my thoughts exactly.
> 
> He's a kind, polite man, and I don't like the thought of him being in some pain.
> 
> .


Thanks John, you may think that, I couldn´t possibly say>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> He says your close, decrepit old fart is the real term. :grin2:


I was trying to be nice as he's not 100%


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to hear he's improved Jan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That was an alarming episode Jan - I hope Hans continues to improve.

Certainly you want to get his weight up again but the silver lining is that it'll be putting less strain on the new hip in the meantime ;-)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Without food Jean he won't get fit, good food and rest is what I understand is needed.
This lunch time he has eaten 2 pancakes, the other thing he requests, potato cakes (kartoffelpuffer) I don't think either of those are what one would call _good_ food, but they are fattening if you eat enough :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh indeed! I wasn't suggesting starving him! Just a lighthearted 'look on the bright side'


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stuff him full of vegetables

Meat for protein 

Easy on fat 

And what the hell anything else he craves 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Stuff him full of vegetables
> 
> Meat for protein
> 
> ...


He doesn't like vegetables Sandra, I have to disguise them like you do with kids.
Sauerkraut of course, red cabbage and gherkins are good.
He's not craving for anything, only me >


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well if he's randy that's good sign surely Milly?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Too much information Jan

Feed him a steak
Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Well if he's randy that's good sign surely Milly?


He's not Randy, he's Hans, it about time you knew his name Alan :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just as well he’s not randy

Not good with a hip replacement in early days

what ??

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We always laugh when we hear or read that sex is ok after six weeks, cannot wait :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I find it less than funny

I miss that intimate relationship we once shared 

And yes we’ve been married for 53 years 

So it shouldn’t matter 

But it does 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder if the enforced bed rest was what caused his pain, Jan? The ride in the ambulance and van might have "released" something that had got trapped perhaps?


As far as food goes it is the appetite that needs to improve and that comes back gradually once eating (anything) gets going. Just feed him anything he fancies and revert to healthy stuff later. Sauerkraut is the new super food, as is anything fermented, apparently. It is good for the gut biome which influences our whole body from our brain to our immune system. Our Dr Michael Mosely (Trust Me I'm a Doctor) has written books on it and his wife has brought out a recipe book for all foods good for our gut biome.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What about high protein and calorific drink supplements? He probably needs at least 1500 calories a day at least to not lose weight. You can probably get half of that in a litre of that stuff. Chunk of cheese to nibble on. Sorted 

I might add I am not a dietitian, just an idea


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've been shopping and brought back meat, fish, biscuits, sweets and fruit.
He has just eaten one of his favourite anytime things, a bread roll with zwiebelmettwurst.
I think his stomach needs stretching. 
I'm blinking worn out in body and soul trying to find things he fancies to eat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was very ill a few years ago, and had no appetite, then my wife got me some tomato juice, no idea why but it kick started my appetite, I put weight on for fun, 18st + now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was very ill a few years ago, and had no appetite, then my wife got me some tomato juice, no idea why but it kick started my appetite, I put weight on for fun, 18st + now.


Don't know how I would get him to drink that.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing worse than a loss of appetite, especially when you are trying to build someone up after surgery.

Takes a while, and you do need to put things out that he likes. I'm just as bad for leaving food and my appetite can switch off just like that.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This morning he weighed 84 kg. All his muscle has gone. He weighed over 90 kg a couple of months ago. To be honest his appetite suddenly went before Christmas, not finishing what was on his plate, not wanting meat. Now he (and I ) are missing Shade very much, it's not nice, he pops up everywhere and starts us off, even in the middle of the night. It will be better when the weather improves and we can get away for a while. Sorry, I'm going on a bit.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course you are missing shade 

Your baby

And I’ve been there many times

But I’ve learnt over time 

That eventually that that baby pays back

And one day shadow will go 

But his spirit will remain

And loads of this hound from hell we will welcome has gone

He’s not the easiest 

But he’s my babe 

And I love him to bits 

He’d kill for me 

And that’s the problem 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We could never call him our baby Sandra, he was part of the team, he was with us in this house almost from the beginning, he helped make the place our home. 
All our dogs have been wonderful dogs, but he was an extra special wonderful dog. 
Its just unfortunate all these things came around the same time when we are at our lowest I suppose you could say and its very hard to overcome the sadness.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True

Long ago

It was odin 

Then it was Oliver 

Then Ben 

And now it’s shadow 

And I love him for all hiis faults 

But if I’m honest

Odin was one

A tuely gentle giant 

He was the one who started us on GSheperds 

He ran the fells , loved every one 

And in return was loved by everyone

Even strangers 

Who were charmed by this gentle giant who harressed them down fells as the sun went down 

He always was the last 

No one was on those fells behind him 

And in the pub

Well he was a star 

And I never forget

That gentle giant 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They do make a big part of our life and we miss them so much when they are gone. I, too, had an all time favourite. The one that just "gets you" like no other dog has ever done. Still miss her to this day. I found concentrating on the other dog helped a bit. To try to make them a "special" dog and do things that the other dog did not do. We were left with a Whippet and we took her Whippet Racing. We had not done that with our special girl and so were not constantly reminded of how special she was.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Our sick and suffering FC patients seem to have taken a back seat to dogs recently.:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Don't know how I would get him to drink that.


Weeeeel you could try a glass, first Gerts, if that fails whack a drop or three of Vodka into it > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*A leap and a bound today*

He´s walked around the house without sticks and feels safe.
He has eaten a proper meal even though it was a Childs portion of beef casserole with rice and apple crumble with loads of custard made with full cream milk.

He is sleeping a lot still.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Give him Cullen Skink. Delicious and I'm having it tonight.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> He´s walked around the house without sticks and feels safe.
> He has eaten a proper meal even though it was a Childs portion of beef casserole with rice and apple crumble with loads of custard made with full cream milk.
> 
> He is sleeping a lot still.


We heal as we sleep so as long as it a natural sleep it'll be good for him.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Give him Cullen Skink. Delicious and I'm having it tonight.
> 
> Ray.


You wot ?? OK I have looked it up, he wouldn't eat that even if I made it, without the haddock, maybe.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't eat that again if the quadrupled my pension, well maybe just the once   it is the second worse thing I have ever put in my mouth.

Ask if you want to know the first worst.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You wot ?? OK I have looked it up, he wouldn't eat that even if I made it, without the haddock, maybe.


You don't know unless you try. We often have some preconceived ideas about foods and eventually regret we never tried it before.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The only fish he really likes is herring, roll mops, bratherring and herring salad I bought yesterday, there is a big bowl in the garden waiting for a fox or hungry cat to eat, he didn't like any of it yesterday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, then it has to be chips and more chips.
I put chips down to my long life........

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad Hans is progress. 


Just read the advice from the hospital given to Chris when he saw his consultant. One of the things it says is that post op you will sleep a lot. He remembers when he had both his knees replaced (on same day) that he just slept and slept. If we are sleeping then we don't require energy and that will affect our appetite.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Restless all day 

A bit anxious yesterday 

He went for his scam 

Over a thousand pounds, it costs the NHS 

And I panic that they think one day

Could this be the day ?

It’s been a blight

The worry is never far away 

But for these two weeks 

It’s a nightmare 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thinking of you both Sandra.

How long before you get the results?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

About two weeks

But we both feel we haven’t really helped things 

He’s overweight 

We both drink too much wine 

So we wil have no one to blame but ourselves 

But mitigating circumstances 

We support our family above and beyond the call of duty 

Our son , soon to be X daughter in law and an alcohol damaged adopted grand daughter 

She stays here several days and nights a week 

It will be alright in time we believe 

And hey on Mother’s Day , they will all turn up 

5 other kids, 9 other grandkids 

The house is open, should have closed it years ago 

But hey lonleyless we don’t know 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Waiting, never a nice time to go through.
Obviously Albert is being kept an eye on to make sure all is well in the places that can't be seen or felt.
You will of course let us know when you get the good news.

*Hans today*

This is the day he has been without sticks or other support.
He has eaten 3 good meals and didn't have one sleep during the day, but at 9pm said he had to go to bed.
This is the first day tears haven't fallen, Shade has been mentioned a few times, but no tears.
Motley and I had a nice hours walk by the frozen river Oder, it will take a while for the pack ice to disappear,
unfortunately I didn't take my camera. End of report. :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant 

And no doubt shades spirit joined you on your walk with motley

How could he not?

No tears, well now you are learning the joy that hound left you 

The memories , the lessons 

I guess we call it the love 

It’s tangible , sustaining 

We call it many things

But maybe it’s just called the miracle of life

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad Hans is feeling a little better


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Two steps forward one back*

A very bad night, hip muscle and bone ache and burning in an unmentionable place because of the catheter. :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Needs to get that checked Jan

Could be a urinary infection 

My sympathy for the bone and muscle ache

Part of my daily life now.

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This has been going on since it was fitted Sandra, he had anti bionics, but the urologist said it could be the plastic causing it, some men are allergic to it. As soon as he can walk well enough, hopefully on Monday, he'll see the urologist again. Only another week an it can come out all together we hope.
Oh the joys of growing old.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear things are still not great Jan. Hope it all improves soon for you both


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*We will overcome*

There is a song by Joan Bees, but its so boring I didn't add it.
It seems like that sentence the Queen once used at the moment, but we know it won't last.



barryd said:


> Sorry to hear things are still not great Jan. Hope it all improves soon for you both


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Uti’s can give all sorts of weird symptoms. Best get it checked. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Albert is allergic to the adhesive around dressings

Every op, every dressing results in blisters around the dressing 

Even plasters

He’s been for a biopsy

Nothing to worry about 

But after 48 hours his forehead is red, inflamed and sore 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its been a beautiful sunny warm day 17°c so we had a trip out in the Navajo, out long enough for me to walk with Motley then we had a cheese roll for lunch with a sleep after and home by 5pm. Hans is now asleep.
It was our first trip without Shade and the van had a lot of foot space, I didn't have to keep checking I wasn't going to tread on a paw or tail.
We went to one of our favourite spots in Poland not far from home, the war graves in Siekirki.
It wasn't a day for taking photos, everything still looks bleak, the grass hasn't started moving yet, but we did see loads of snowdrops as we drove along.
Here is a picture of Motley telling Hans "We still have each other" little darling misses his friend very much, but we are determined to be sensible, we will all get used to not having him eventually.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad you had a lovely day Jan

More lovely days to come 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m wishing Albert was bionic 

Feeling worried about the scan 

He’s not been cycling , his stomach is huge 

Weight and cancer.?

We’ve been so lucky so far, in spite of the re occurrences, the operations 

His arm still works, it’s huge but still works 

It’s internal spread that panics me 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*5 days and what a difference*

Not for the better I´m afraid.:frown2:
The weather is terrible, cold and icy wind.
Hans is in hospital, he had an accident with his catheter in the early hours, things stopped working, went to hospital at 8am home at 2.45 pm, the thing stopped again around 6pm so I took him back to the hospital where they want him to stay for a few days and hopefully in that time they will clear the infection.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jan. He is in the best place. He might not like it but he needs to get it sorted. Meanwhile you have a little rest from your caring duties ready for the next round.

Sandra, worrying is in our dna. Stay strong. You have been worried before and look how it turned out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

By heck you two girls and mates are going through the wars lately, I hope things improve soon for every one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Catheters are notorious for attracting infections which can be difficult to irradicate

I’m sure the hospital will be able to target it

Chin up girl

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Catheters are notorious for attracting infections which can be difficult to *irradicate*
> 
> I'm sure the hospital will be able to target it
> 
> ...


Sandra

The text of your post attached to my e-mail notification said 'irradiate' and I thought I do not want my parts irradiated, but you must have corrected it to 'irradicate'.

Shall we blame spell-checker?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Blame me Geoff

Mis spelt it and corrected it 

A Freudian slip 

I too hope non of your parts are irradiated 

But, as yet you are the lucky one

Many men’s parts are irradiated 

Including Alberts 

Prostrate cancer is not particular who it chooses 

And then better to irradiate than allow it to spread , to bones and other organs 

Gosh I’m morbid tonight 

But Hans, well it’s an infection, the hospital can control and sort it I feel

And he’ll be home playing his harmonica soon 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

Yes I understood you corrected it.

And yes I do seem to be a lucky one compared with others on here - just controlled BP and a bit of back pain if I do not do enough excercise - bring on Spring/Summer.

Now what can I do to get you out of morbid this evening? Can I send you over a large glass of bubbly - not sure if bubbly is good for computers

The ladies of FC all seem to be going through rough patches at the moment - and some of the men, but some are not the posters, e.g. Albert, Hans etc.

Let us hope it will all change when we get to the Equinox on the 21st.

I am just waiting for my Darling Basia to get home after a long drive from skiing in Cortina - they left at 0930 but by 1600 had only just past Vienna and they have two drop offs to do in Poland so it could be midnight, or later. I just hope the relief drivers have slept a bit, and being Doctors know how to revive themselves if tired.

PM me if there is anything I can do to raise your spirits.

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hope Hans condition improves, best wishes to him Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today I took him the essentials, he is very shaky and weak, but has his fighting spirit, finding fault with the way they run things etc.etc. when he stops grumbling about hospitals thats when I will really worry.
I have put my foot down and told him not to think of coming home until the infection is cleared up, he is having intravenous drip of anti-biotic which they tell him is faster acting than tablets which I can believe.
I am bearing up under the strain as the saying goes, rather tired, but thats to be expected, I'm no youngster.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes you need to keep yourself well too Jan, that is important, caring can be very draining.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes you need to keep yourself well too Jan, caring for a loved one can be very draining.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is strange, I know Paul (copps) has added something else, I saw it on 2 emails, but its not on here????:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

will this appear?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Oh good its back working again now Jan, how is Hans today?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Back to the original*

Over the last few days my poor boy has been to hell and back, but hopefully he will be well enough to come home tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Everything crossed for both of you Jans.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck Jan (and Hans) - yes, caring can be exhausting. My husband (who was the hospital user in our family) used to always say the patient had all the staff in the hospital running after him, and the partner was the one to watch out for.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan just managed to pick up internet.. and seen your posts.

How is Hans now?

We are near Hanover and freezing our nuts off, hopefully that will bring a smile to your face. Windchill is immmennsee.

Package is due to be sent tomorrow, if it is not convenient we will stop it going.

phone or call us

All our love to you both Ian & Carol


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> Jan just managed to pick up internet.. and seen your posts.
> 
> How is Hans now?
> 
> ...


Don't alter anything Ian, things are looking up, he will be home tomorrow.
He called an hour ago, he is pain free, they just want him to stay tonight for more intravenous antibiotic and muscle relaxant and to get him used to yet again new catheter. He is looking forward to your visit.
I will let you all know when he is home tomorrow and then I hope I will not have to report to you again.:grin2:
You have all been a great help to me, thank you.
P.S. He doesn't think I should worry other people with his problems, so don't tell him what I have told you :laugh:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I hadn't heard and then got internet and saw your post

Ok

C U Soon

Ian & Carol


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes intravenous antibiotics 

Act far more quickly than by mouth 

Welcome home 

The newly cured Hans

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Yes intravenous antibiotics
> 
> Act far more quickly than by mouth
> 
> ...


Tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I meant to have said this earlier.
Usually we have a private room when we go to hospital, but they didn't have any single rooms free so to his horror he was in with 2 other men, this morning at* 6 am* one of the mens wife phoned him, now how unreasonable is that when others are in the room.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant babe

And brilliant to Hans , he looks good to me >

What:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I meant to have said this earlier.
> Usually we have a private room when we go to hospital, but they didn't have any single rooms free so to his horror he was in with 2 other men, this morning at* 6 am* one of the mens wife phoned him, now how unreasonable is that when others are in the room.


It's a troubled wife

We are all troubled Hans

I'm troubled, I'd phone him at 6am

I'd prob been up all night waiting for 6am

Cut him some slack

Unfortunately private rooms are hard to come unless you've got money here

And although I've got some money

Why on earth would I put him in a private room

He snores all night

Let him keep someone else awake

Sandra :wink2::grin2:

Not really

I've put up with 54 years

I guess I can manage a few more

Sandra 9


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not a troubled wife Sandra, she had spent yesterday afternoon and evening with him, he's going home tomorrow for goodness sake and the bloke was fully mobile yesterday when I was there, no just a thoughtless German Frau.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on Jan

You don’t know

I need him to light the fire, bring in the coal 

Although lately we have no fire so I can’t have that 

We have such different needs

So she needs something you don’t need 

But you need your Hans back home next to you 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> It's a troubled wife
> 
> Unfortunately private rooms are hard to come unless you've got money here
> 
> Sandra


Of course we have to pay for private rooms as well Sandra.
Years ago we gave up our private insurance because it was so terribly expensive and didn't cover everything.
We said if we need anything done privately we wold pay ourselves. I think we have saved thousands over the years, the health service pay for the operations, we just pay for the room.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As of yet neither of us would want a private room

Me I just love company 

Prob irritate them to death

But I have a good sense of humour 

And the last time I was in , to remove a tumour 

We were falling about laughing 

One who was eventually moved out , with a serious heart problem ,said she didn’t expect to be wetting herself with laughter prior to her op 

And Albert on his last op was in with a guy who had only a short time to live, his cancer was well advanced 

But what a guy 

And what a pleasure and honour , Albert thought to meet him 

We meet so many at the crossroads of life 

In so many places 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But your in England where there is a sense of humour >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

>:wink2:Give over

I’ve watched him playing the harmonica >

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> >:wink2:Give over
> 
> I've watched him playing the harmonica >
> 
> Sandra


Hans has got a sense of humour, its them others that haven't. 
He is more English than German, 17 years in Germany 45 years in England before we came here, he doesn't even sound like a German they usually think he is Dutch, American, Australian or English. Now me, they just love to hear me speaking my pigeon German.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Come on Jan
> 
> You don't know
> 
> ...


Thank goodness he doesn't have to do that, last thing I would want would be to clean out a fire place or log burner, were warm 24 hours a day without the work. :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But for me

The flames are everything 

I just love a real fire

I’m hoping I love the stove, it’s the largest window we could get 

It’s more than worth him cutting logs, hauling coal 

what?>>:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tote that barge lift that bale, poor Albert >

Going back to this thoughtless woman at 6 o'clock this morning, I never ring Hans or he me when we are in hospital.
The one thats in hospital is the one that does the ringing because the one thats at home never knows if the one in hospital is having a nap, being tended to by a medic or unavailable for any other reason. He rings me every time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you’ve got me thinking

I clean the house, do the washing, drying and ironing ,cook the meals, or occasionally prepare them, drink too much wine and leave it to him 

He chops wood, when he isn’t paying young Albert to do it 

Lights the fire , brings in the coal

Does the gardens, except in the winter when it’s in bed 

The housework never seems to go to bed winter, spring, summer 

I cook for the hound, fresh chicken and rice

He sometimes feeds him 

Poor Albert, tote that bale 

And you are right

You wouldn’t want to clean out that fireplace or log burner

Clean that hearth , and who says Albert does?

You are right 

I’m divorcing him 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have given up our wood burner  I am sure I shall miss the flames but not all the work.


When Chris had his knees replaced he was in a six bed ward. They were last on the meal round and sometimes choice was limited. On one occasion there was rhubarb for pudding. One of the men chose it and asked for custard to go with it. "No custard" said the orderly, "but we have Jelly".


"NO CUSTARD!?" was the chant from the other men. "you can't have rhubarb without custard!"


They then went on to bang their spoons on their tables and chant -


"We want Custard!, We want Custard!, We want Custard!". 


The poor orderly was dumbstruck and all the other staff and patients from adjacent wards came out to see what all the commotion was about. They had quite an audience 


I got a phone call, later that day, to say that Chris was being discharged and would I come and pick him up


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"I got a phone call, later that day, to say that Chris was being discharged and would I come and pick him up."*

No fault of the orderly, he was only doing his job, i.e. delivering the food. Harassing hospital staff is no laughing matter and not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds more like humour to me Drew, than a real protest.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A little blip this morning, I think his phone must be cash loss. I hope I have managed to reload it, but I was also under the impression it would be done automatically as mine is.

I will ring the ward in a minute, its after 9am so they shouldn't be too busy now.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sounds more like humour to me Drew, than a real protest.


Depends on whither the ward sister considers it a laughing matter Kev, there are notices everywhere in hospitals warning you not to harass the staff.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Phone in working order again, he is definitely coming home this afternoon.
He sounds strong in his voice and is pain free.

*FOOD*
Here one is given a choice of food, unfortunately when your an emergency admission you don't have the choice for the first couple of days because the orders are made in advance (about 2 days) so you have what your given. I was lucky on my recent visit, I had an edible Goulash and day 2 chicken portion which was also edible. It was either a different chef or Hans´s taste because his vegetable soup with 2 Frankfurters (with very tough skins) he could not eat.
I think the staff would have seen the funny side of that Drew, after all it was an English hospital and one assumes British staff who had lived there long enough to pick up the English humour. You won't get custard with anything here, they don't even know what it is. :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I can see the funny side of it Jan, unfortunately someone in the firing line may take it seriously, especially when a crowd of men, *who you don't know* start a bit of so called fun pointed at them. Maybe at the rugby club on a Saturday night but not in a hospital.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He will be home as soon as the hospital transport can bring him.
Porridge and a plate of chips have been requested to celebrate his home coming, I may throw in an egg as well. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Depends on whither the ward sister considers it a laughing matter Kev, there are notices everywhere in hospitals warning you not to harass the staff.


Having been married to a ward sister, I am more than aware of their brand of humour, yes harassment is terrible, but they are thick skinned and highly intelligent and well capable of knowing tother from which.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> He will be home as soon as the hospital transport can bring him.
> Porridge and a plate of chips have been requested to celebrate his home coming, I may throw in an egg as well. :grin2:


Err!! on the same plate???? that sounds more yuk than a really yukky thing to me.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Porridge and a plate of chips have been requested to celebrate his home coming.
*

The only thing that is missing is a bottle of Iron Brew.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Kev is right. No harm meant and none taken.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Err!! on the same plate???? that sounds more yuk than a really yukky thing to me.


Don't be a silly Billy, in 15 mins he will be home :laugh: and first he will have the porridge and a cup of tea or two, something else they don't know here, porridge and real tea, then at lunch time, about 1 o'clock he'll have his chips and after lunch he will have had his chips, get it >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank god for that Gerty, or he'd be right back in again having his tummy pumped out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Who on earth craves porridge ?

No Hans is definately weird 

Although, made with water, no milk, served with yogurt, honey 

Or made with water, salt and cream 

I’d go there 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Home at noon, porridge to start, a rest and then a 3pm egg, chips and tomatoes and for desert 2 rounds of toast and jam.
He needs suet puddings to fatten him up.
He is so happy to be home.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, you can have a proper cuddle at home  :0


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Home at noon, porridge to start, a rest and then a 3pm egg, chips and tomatoes and for desert 2 rounds of toast and jam.
> He needs suet puddings to fatten him up.
> He is so happy to be home.


..... and that made me happy to read. Please give him my best wishes.

Even the food sounds good. :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your killing him

He needs veg

So a few chips, salt and lemon juice 

What’s not to like ?

Tonight salmon on croutes

Spinach,asparagus, and purple broccoli , new potatos 

I was going to put some peas

And tarter sauce 

But the wine took over 

Sandra hic, hic


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Your killing him
> 
> He needs veg
> 
> ...


Now that would kill him and on principle he says, he doesn't eat anything he can´t pronounce :laugh:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Home at noon, porridge to start, a rest and then a 3pm egg, chips and tomatoes and for desert 2 rounds of toast and jam.
> He needs suet puddings to fatten him up.
> He is so happy to be home.


If Hans should ever decide you're not a 'keeper', I'll take you in and give you a good home.:wink2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Someone else has their eye on you Tugs, don't start a war. We wouldn't be able to cope.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news! Feed him whatever he wants. He will soon be back to his normal diet and life will be easy again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Someone else has their eye on you Tugs, don't start a war. We wouldn't be able to cope.


Do tell, we need a drop of gossip


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do tell, we need a drop of gossip


You must read read some previous threads Kev,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I probably did Drew, but my memory is still as good as it's always been, crap.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> If Hans should ever decide you're not a 'keeper', I'll take you in and give you a good home.:wink2:


 Letter to follow later pardner :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

tugboat said:


> If Hans should ever decide you're not a 'keeper', I'll take you in and give you a good home.:wink2:


Just beware Jan, these old sea dogs need watching, girl in ever port and all that. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Letter to follow later pardner :grin2:


Dont trust that salty old sea Dog Jan. God knows what his motives are. I only just escaped unmolested from my last encounter with him and your much better looking than me.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Just beware Jan, these old sea dogs need watching, girl in ever port and all that. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


Don't need to get to another port - "Give me a woman till we are 3 days out and she is mine" ....

.......sometimes sooner........sometimes before leaving port , even. :wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No disrespect to tuggs, but these days it'll be he more likely he needs a port in every girl Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm aghast at these incinner insinner insinuations, I'm a strictly 'one woman at a time' sort of chap. Well brought up, I was.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah! now, ya see Tuggs, I was dragged up, so I have to get my digs in early  

You been anywhere lately, how's the pup doing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I couldn´t manage another male,----- at the moment :wink2:, this is a full time job.

He's had a restful morning and early afternoon, our mechanic has just been to see him and they had a chat, now he is up and about changing light bulbs which always go 3 at a time.

The Navajo is back and on its spot which is good.

Its very cold, last year at this time 14th- 30th of March we were away in the van, even if we were fit we wouldn't have gone this year.
First day of spring tomorrow, but the weather doesn't know that. :frown2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah! now, ya see Tuggs, I was dragged up, so I have to get my digs in early
> 
> You been anywhere lately, how's the pup doing.


Yo, Kev,

Nah, been a bit stuck lately with some problems. I'm down to 1½hands and ½ a knee, the other percentages are knackered. Now a hip is playing up too. Trust me to fall to bits just when the NHS is in the ditch!

Ellie is fine and really good fun. Deep snow and a short undercarriage presented her with some problems recently. Gotta feel sorry for short boy dogs. These days, me getting down on the floor to play with her is a bit like one of Fred Dibnah's chimneys toppling.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> *I couldn´t manage another male,----- at the moment :wink2:, this is a full time job.*


OK, I'll leave it till tomorrer then.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Yo, Kev,
> 
> Nah, been a bit stuck lately with some problems. I'm down to 1½hands and ½ a knee, the other percentages are knackered. Now a hip is playing up too. Trust me to fall to bits just when the NHS is in the ditch!
> 
> Ellie is fine and really good fun. Deep snow and a short undercarriage presented her with some problems recently. Gotta feel sorry for short boy dogs. These days, me getting down on the floor to play with her is a bit like one of Fred Dibnah's chimneys toppling.


Join the club

I can't remember what a view from the floor is

If by accident I landed there

There I'd stay

Still Fred Dibnah s chimney topplings were really quiet magnificent

Just saying :wink2:
Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Yo, Kev,
> 
> Nah, been a bit stuck lately with some problems. I'm down to* 1½hands and ½ a knee*, the other percentages are knackered. *Now a hip is playing up too*. Trust me to fall to bits just when the NHS is in the ditch!
> 
> Ellie is fine and really good fun. Deep snow and a short undercarriage presented her with some problems recently. Gotta feel sorry for short boy dogs. These days, me getting down on the floor to play with her is a bit like one of Fred Dibnah's chimneys toppling.


Crumbs, I´d be out of the frying pan into the fire, I think I´ll stick with my old fart.:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A serious point among the jokes - my sister's husband was prone to falling after a couple of strokes. No way could he get himself up, nor could she.

They got some kind of blowup that could be slipped under him and gradually be blown up till it was like an armchair which he could get out of. It was, probably literally, a lifesaver for them. 

That's all I know but if anyone is interested I could find out more.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> A serious point among the jokes - my sister's husband was prone to falling after a couple of strokes. No way could he get himself up, nor could she.
> 
> *They got some kind of blowup that could be slipped under him* and gradually be blown up till it was like an armchair which he could get out of. It was, probably literally, a lifesaver for them.
> 
> That's all I know but if anyone is interested I could find out more.


Sorry Jean, but made me titter.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > A serious point among the jokes - my sister's husband was prone to falling after a couple of strokes. No way could he get himself up, nor could she.
> ...


Your comment made me laugh out loud Jan. And my late BIL would've enjoyed it hugely!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Yo, Kev,
> 
> Nah, been a bit stuck lately with some problems. I'm down to 1½hands and ½ a knee, the other percentages are knackered. Now a hip is playing up too. Trust me to fall to bits just when the NHS is in the ditch!
> 
> Ellie is fine and really good fun. Deep snow and a short undercarriage presented her with some problems recently. Gotta feel sorry for short boy dogs. These days, me getting down on the floor to play with her is a bit like one of Fred Dibnah's chimneys toppling.


I deeply sympathise, I was on homers yesterday, Phil asked for threads on self builds, so I posted a few pics to start a thread off, looked at the photo dates 2013/14 I could pretty much leap in and out of the van then, now there shalt not be any leaping anywhere, like you if I need to be at floor level I try to amass tasks before venturing down there, don't want to waste the opportunity, going down fast, I'll be circling the bloody drain next, not being so mobile the weight piles on too making it all the worse, I'm glad I lived this long, but doing it is a right old PITFA.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Yo, Kev,
> 
> Nah, been a bit stuck lately with some problems. I'm down to 1½hands and ½ a knee, the other percentages are knackered. Now a hip is playing up too. Trust me to fall to bits just when the NHS is in the ditch!
> 
> *Ellie* is fine and really good fun. Deep snow and a short undercarriage presented her with some problems recently. Gotta feel sorry for short *boy dogs.* These days, me getting down on the floor to play with her is a bit like one of Fred Dibnah's chimneys toppling.


Geoff

Good to hear from you. But sorry to hear about the limb problems and I hope they can sort you out soon.

I am a little surprised to find out that 'Ellie' is a 'Boy dog' - did you get him/her from Boogie Street in Singapore?

What plans for the future, limbs permitting?

T'other Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had a lovely compliment paid to me yesterday by our young mechanic, this village has more elderly people than youngsters, but he says "I think Janet is the fittest Frau in the village". I don't think fittest has a double meaning in the German language, unfortunately >


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Geoff
> 
> Good to hear from you. But sorry to hear about the limb problems and I hope they can sort you out soon.
> 
> ...


Hello, Mk 1, stop playing innocent by mis-spelling Bugis Street. Of course I had to look it up, having never frequented the place, tum te tum te tum.........

As for my movements (pardon the expression), I had hoped for my usual jaunt up to the Outer Hebrides this Spring, but things are uncertain atm. I don't want to get up there only to find I can't enjoy it due to discomfort issues. Most people would probably advise me to just do shorter more local trips, but that doesn't really appeal. I mean, can you imagine settling down in some idyllic spot in the Lakes only to suddenly have Bazza turn up with his tongue hanging out demanding beer. No thank you very much.>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, tuggy

I could have him turn up anywhere demanding beer or not 

Because he is such a nice guy , and what you see is what you get

And I like what I get 

And I’m sure you are joking 

Discomfort issues are as I know a complete pain 

And I’m also not sure I want to do shorter local trips 

But youre welcome here on the way up and the way back 

Albert says he’d like to see you , you might even get on the bikes again

But if not , well it’s your choice 

Tuggy it really is your choice , we will be pleased to see you

Shadow would love to see Ellie 

And I would love to hug you as you come through the door 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Take no notice of him Sandra. He is only saying that as he knows full well Ill show him up by thrashing him at Kayaking, cycling, scootering and chatting up sheep girls.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Still good day bad day*

Today is quite good, he is getting ready for our visiting motorhome on Sunday :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Who is visiting

Do tell 

Maybe one day it may be us

I’d love to visit Poland 

But as yet it isn’t looking that likely 

But who knows , maybe in the fall

And Hans can work his charm on the hound from hell 

Someone needs to 

No one has serenaded him with a harmonica 

But I guareentee 

You would love this gentle giant 

Providing you could convince him your knee is off limits 

And he can drop his guard

You ain’t going to murder either of us 

But maybe you would?

In which case he is insurance>>

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Who is visiting
> 
> Do tell


Look back to page 13 :grin2: he told you they are coming.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan

I never look back 

Forward is hard enough babe 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Progress report*

At Sandra´s request :smile2:

Good news first, tonight he has eaten quite a good meal of potato and veg salad with blancmange for desert.
He now has fibrositis in his neck to go with the cough, the anti-bionics gave him the squitters, but cured the infection.
He feels like nothing on earth, no energy, yesterday was a beautiful day he walked around the garden and up the road a bit, today its rained all day with a cold wind. He coughs more at night and that also wakes me even though we are in different rooms so I go to him with cough mixture (good old Benylin which is nearly to its end) and a mix of blackberry, elderberry and sugar cordial (made by Mrs icer that she left for him) or a hot drink.
I am slowly wearing out, but I know it won't last forever. He is better off at home than he would be anywhere else because nobody would try to tempt him with food the way I do and he would go mental away from home.

Happy times will return soon.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Get well soon to Jan, slowly but surely he will get there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Happy times will return soon.


They will Jan - just hang on in there!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But babe
Be careful

Because you are the kingpin

And I maybe teaching grandma to suck eggs 


And of course he’s better off at home I But you too need to rest 

It als well you wil get there 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Jan, make sure you rest as much as you can.


Lying flat often makes coughs worse. Would it help Hans if he slept on more pillows. I have found that making a slope so that shoulders and chest are raised up helps a lot with a night time cough. Steam is another one that doctors used to recommend.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Last night, best nights sleep for weeks :grin2:

Pat, he is sleeping on an adjustable electrically controlled bed so no need for extra pillows, the bed is adjusted to prop him up.

We have a good covering of snow and its still falling.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oooh! Get you with your electric beds


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Every home should have one.😁


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Every home should have one.😁


I see you're casting spells like Jean :surprise:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> I see you're casting spells like Jean :surprise:
> 
> Terry


Ahha, I put one of the Kindle smilies on there Terry, the forum obviously doesn't understand the Kindle language, it was a big grin :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Oooh! Get you with your electric beds


If Jan does not get Hans up and running soon we shall have to send her an .......... chair


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> If Jan does not get Hans up and running soon we shall have to send her an .......... chair


He's already done that joke here >

This afternoon we had a rest and he was ready to get up before me, now that is progress, he is pottering about now trying to find some mischief to get up to. Just checked, he's outside checking the gas situation in the Navajo.
We have done a leap and a bound once before, I hope there isn't going to be another set back, fingers crossed everyone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A leap and a bound 

When was the last time I did a leap and a bound ?

I neither leap or bound 

I stagger 

But hey I’ve got spring fever , and I just may be looking up 

Not enough to venture outside for trips 

But I’m managing the cleaning 

Not the bits like skirting boards 

I f it’s lower than my hips 

It’s out of reach 

And below Alberts

So, your welcome, but keep your eyes above the skirting 

Except I’m having it all redecorated 

So the a few months before that blow lying dust kicks in 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans is feeling so much better and at this very moment is in the Navajo altering something on the bed legs because since we ´ve had the new carpet plus underlay the beds can´t be pulled out to allow the back rest to drop down.


The carer now has his cough :frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Hans is feeling so much better and at this very moment is in the Navajo altering something on the bed legs because since we ´ve had the new carpet plus underlay the beds can´t be pulled out to allow the back rest to drop down.
> 
> The carer now has his cough :frown2:


Maybe you should treat yourselves to a swanky spa or hotel Jan. Sounds like you need a bit of looking after as well after all this.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Maybe you should treat yourselves to a swanky spa or hotel Jan. Sounds like you need a bit of looking after as well after all this.


All I need now is for Hans to be fit, some real warm weather (not hot) and we´ll be off, in the Navajo, can´t stand hotels, breakfast till 9 am lunch from this to that etc. etc. We never have set times for anything.

I'm a tough old bird >

Tomorrow promises to be the beginning of a warm spell +17°c for at least a week, but he won´t be well enough to go away, just out for a day here and there, he's still carrying the Cath. about and once he is fit enough he'll have the op so´s he doesn't need it anymore, then we can plan longer trips.

My cough so far isn't too terrible, but its early days.:frown2:

P.S. he is sleeping now after his mornings work.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > I see you're casting spells like Jean /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png
> ...


My spell-maker can read your spell-maker Jan - I saw the original big grin.

You'd think that might give VS some idea as to why but I don't think they've picked up on the previous reported post.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> My spell-maker can read your spell-maker Jan - I saw the original big grin.
> 
> You'd think that might give VS some idea as to why but I don't think they've picked up on the previous reported post.


Oh Oh, I more of you and a cauldron and we're all it trouble. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra;2903217)
But I'm managing the cleaning
Not the bits like skirting boards
I f it's lower than my hips
It's out of reach
And below Alberts
So said:


> Sure know what you mean Sandra. As part of my ongoing house purge/repaint/deep clean, I got my gardener to clean kitchen cupboards (it was raining and he loves housework!) and I was the one who had to get down on my hands and knees and put everything back in place. At least we know now that we have 10 tins of Glade air freshener and no furniture polish. On to Gumtree today to advertise lots of superfluous stuff. It will be nice to sit down and soothe those muscles that had been long forgotten, or at least since I was last in the moho.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I replaced all my kitchen cupboards with pull out drawers Viv , .....fortunately 

No back of cupboards here

Now I need to empty my bookcases , but it’s hard to get rid of books especially my sets of fantasy books but it’s time I downsized them and the DVDs , obsolete now with Netflix etc

And I read on kindle now 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been asking if anyone wants hundreds of books that are just too good to throw in the recycling Sandra. But so far no one wants them.:crying:
I would get more benefit burning them and getting the heat. Daft innit.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I have been asking if anyone wants hundreds of books that are just too good to throw in the recycling Sandra. But so far no one wants them.:crying:
> I would get more benefit burning them and getting the heat. Daft innit.
> 
> Ray.


Don't you have a library Ray? We took all our books down to our library. what they didn't want they asked if they could sell. Job done.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here in France Drew there is little call for English books. We did have a book exchange but it got swamped and had to stop.
I keep leaving the odd one and mags at the doctor or dentist waiting room but they are always at the bottom of the pile when I go next.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have second hand bookstores in the market Ray

I doubt they will pay much , but at least it gives someone else the chance to read them, think I’ll keep the game of thrones series, then again I like Robert Jordan, Kate Elliot ,Katharine Kerr ect

So maybe I’ll just pack them up , put them into the loft and leave them for the kids to shift when we are gone>>

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Thats a big leap, from hips to books*

The hip is doing very well, yesterday he had his first walk, about 500 metres all in one go besides pottering about all afternoon doing stuff like, starting the lawn mower to make sure the battery was OK, looking around the garden perimeter to make sure it hadn't moved :laugh: and checking a tree for unwanted growth.
This morning he is servicing the chain saw ready for a bit of wood culling.
He's still coughing at night, but during the day not much and thank goodness eating a lot better , he is so skinny.
I think the corner has been turned, 6 weeks tomorrow since the hip op.

Fingers crossed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m assuming he’s had a chest X-ray Jan, re the cough 

Glad to hear he’s feeling better and eating better

Spring is Sprung

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great news Jan. Hows your cough?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Only a cough Sandra, doc. Listened to his chest and said it's not bronchitis. If it carries on for much longer they might investigate. 
My cough is all but gone Barry, the vertigo is only when I lie down and I am doing exercises to get rid of it, all to do with little ball bearings :grin2:
We are off to fill up and have lunch out ( in the Navajo). He is s o much better, I hope the bumpy roads don't upset his tender part.:frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know what it's like in your area Jan but in NI folks were suffering hacking coughs for weeks if not months. I had 2 sets of antibiotics followed by an x-ray which showed any infection had cleared but I was still coughing like someone on 60 a day.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Seems Prince Philip has joined the bionic Hans club now  (He is 95!)


The cough bug going around does seem to be awful. Everyone says it takes ages and ages to clear up.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It says he is having a hip operation, I don't know if it means a hip replacement.
He also had a urine infection sometime ago and a heart thing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He,ll be fine

I hope , 

Sandra


----------

